# Platinum in Designer Drugs



## rusty (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm posting this as a separate thread just in case the moderators should feel this is inappropriate for the forum. In no way have i intended to pollute the forum but found this very interesting.

I would suggest that if you want this information to remain refrain from straying from the main topic which is refining precious metals.

Considering the information provided (by the link) is intended for illegal procedures, I made the decision to remove it from the board. While it contained some useful information, there's nothing there that can't be found elsewhere, including here on this forum. Allowing the link to remain offers the opportunity for intervention by authorities, something that is not in the best interest of the board. We must remain vigilant in keeping a proper appearance on this forum to avoid such activity. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 17, 2010)

I know a PGM chemist in Brazil that owns a company that makes legitimate prescription drugs containing Pt.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 17, 2010)

Considering the fact that Platinum black and Palladium black are both excellent hydrogen transfer reagents, it's common knowledge in the organic chemistry world that these reagents can be used for nefarious purposes. I'm quite sure the authorities have been aware of this fact for many years.

With that said I agree that linking to any site with content that could be considered as less than desirable, should be frowned upon on this forum. As reputable refiners, I would think we do not want to connect ourselves, or our processes, with individuals who manufacture illegal drugs, else one day we may be grouped with them.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Dec 17, 2010)

I would have immediately removed the link, good job guys!


For what it's worth, having done many a hydrogenation while in university using platinum, palladium, and rhodium let alone Suzuki and other PGM-mediated couplings, I can say they are of great use to organic chemistry. 

I'd like to delete this thread mainly because Pt probably doesn't show up in designer drugs but it's certainly used in the manufacture of them. Just like they find use in the manufacture of:
gasoline
hairspray
diesel
kerosene
chemotherapeutics
candlewaxes
lighter fluid
silicones
etc. etc. etc. 

Why do you think Pt is in demand? It's what drives industry.


----------



## rusty (Dec 18, 2010)

Delete the thread, the main reason I posted the link was because there was a good write up on making your own 70% nitric using proper lab gear. Nothing clandestine about the set up, too bad it was drug related.

Also there was a good section on fume hoods.


----------



## Oz (Dec 18, 2010)

Rusty,

I do not think that anyone here felt that you were trying to guide people into illegal activities. Having said that, I agree wholeheartedly that the forum must take the higher road. 

There is indeed some value in precious metal refining to be had in that link. In the future however it may be best to practice cut, copy, and paste, to extract the relevant points as to precious metals refining. 

Many members here have difficulties in obtaining chemicals. Part of the reason why is that “those in charge” see links like this that become associated (wrongfully so) with genuine precious metals refining. 

If one wishes to be respected on an individual level, it is not about doing no wrong personally or legally, it is the perception of the company you keep that will define you. 

As a group it is imperative that we make the point that given what we do with chemistry, that if we see any “potential” nefarious activity, that we will cease any and all help and communication with that individual. Anything less would be complicit (aiding and abetting).

I hope you take this in the manner it was written, I was not out to criticize you personally, but wished to preserve the forums ability to teach refining without undue restrictions by the authorities.


----------



## glondor (Dec 18, 2010)

"without undue restrictions by the authorities." It is a sad state of affairs when statements like this become accepted by people in general regarding something as simple as looking at information, regardless the source, for fear you might have to prove yourself innocent. Sadly we are slowly accepting this. I could say more but I guess i should not.

This is not a reflection of any one on this forum and I fully understand the reason for being so cautious as I was a member of a forum. (Canadian stocks group) that lost 5 years worth of research and forums due to an alleged copyright infringement. msn just dumped the group with no warning. The people in that group were as knowledgeable and had very high levels of integrity as the principal participants here. Although we as a group tried to recover, It still is not what it was and it has been over 6 years since. 

So I understand. It still makes me sad tho. thanks Mike


----------



## Ocean (Dec 18, 2010)

I did not see the information, but want to, and now can't.

I have an enquiring mind and am interested in all things precious metals and otherwise interesting.

We no longer need flames to burn books. The click of a button will do it.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 18, 2010)

It's still out there just not here on the forum. 

If you need to see it, go find it, or pm for a link.

I wouldn't call sensible management censorship. I figure the dangerous chemicals we all need attract enough undesirable attention as it is.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2010)

I understand the moderators concern.

You can send me a PM also for the link.


----------



## rusty (Dec 18, 2010)

I asked a question of the forum I knowing beforehand that no one would answer, researched my query on my own then found that interesting link.

Given the mentality towards me on the forum still wanted to share the information located on that link, the nitric acid set up is awesome. I have copied the procedure which is included in the attached file.

I still would like to know how much the temperature of AR would raise by each bar.


----------



## Oz (Dec 18, 2010)

Well done Rusty.


----------

